# Coon Hunting Reports 2012/2013



## TBI (Nov 11, 2012)

Anybody been hunting much? We've been treeing a good many on my club in Chambers county Alabama. Went to Big Lazer last Sunday night and had a pretty good hunt.


----------



## TBI (Nov 13, 2012)

Nobody hunting?? We've been treeing a good many. These cool temps sure are nice!

Made 2 trees tonight, the first was a den and the second they had a coon. We had to wade anywhere from knee deep to chest deep swamp for 600 yards. I had no idea we had a swamp like that in Upson county. I LOVED it!


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 14, 2012)

oh, been treein a few here BI!! we need to go!


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 14, 2012)

Heres a short hunt with the Girls from the weekend Clyde!! My daughter far left Coots two Girls to the right!  Got a video of the kill on my phone!! who needs little boys when you got bullet proof little girls!!


----------



## TBI (Nov 14, 2012)

thomas gose said:


> oh, been treein a few here BI!! we need to go!



Yessir we do. I'm headed down to SE GA this weekend to hunt, we'll try to hit Lazer one night next week if you want to.


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 14, 2012)

im down.


----------



## MrBull (Nov 15, 2012)

we turned a coon out of a trap for some young dogs and couldn't tree him.lol. but we went down the road and treed a wild one in a cypress pond.


----------



## Al Medcalf (Nov 15, 2012)

Me and Doug Dudley treed this one up a pine tree over in Pike County tonight.  Doug shot it out with one shot from his pistol.  Doug and Stinker and Ringo in the picture


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 23, 2012)

*kids*

took my daughter and her cousins to Oaky Woods Thanksgiving week and went 1 for 2!  After the hound went 0.7  we tightened up and they made a 700 yard plus walk to the tree, and back, with the coon and smiles!! The two boys are first timers and hooked!


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Nov 26, 2012)

Made a lot of trees but just in the last couple of weeks started seeing fur.knocked a couple out and that put them back on the money


----------



## WAIDMASTER (Nov 27, 2012)

*Coon*

I have been hitting the wma s so far one at joe kurz one at west point and one at bf grant,and looked at six the last two nights.


----------



## fireretriever (Nov 27, 2012)

Been tough here hope this rain will help. Got one that has fallen in love with dillers and a young one that seems to be coming on. That diller thing is driving me nuts, I am at my whits end, even thought about getting rid of him but he does tree coons. But other than that I guess or season should start lookin up.


----------



## Trey Miller (Nov 29, 2012)

I went lastnight the moon was bright and made one tree. It was a big leafy hollow oak tree. If he was on the outside he wouldn't look. My puppy did well lastnight too.


----------



## Trey Miller (Dec 4, 2012)

Went to a UKC HTX hunt last Thursday night and treed one, cause the moon was so bright that joker wouldn't look. The only way we saw him was because the tree didn't have a leaf on it and he was climbing higher. Went to a competition hunt in Jack Al Saturday night and treed 3, they all looked for us there.


----------



## BrentHulsey (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## MrBull (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## MrBull (Dec 5, 2012)

We treed 3 on 1 drop. 2 in 1 tree and 1 in another tree next to it.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 5, 2012)

Buddy hunt Thursday night. Dawsonville Ga Everyone invited. Hunt for Money. UKC fri night. Dawsonville Ga. Yall come on out.


----------



## Trey Miller (Dec 5, 2012)

*Low Hill Skuna River Pyro, one win away from being Grnite*


----------



## hollerin big (Dec 15, 2012)

Dropped last night for the second time this season treed one quick. Were gonna try again tonight.


----------



## englishmonster (Dec 16, 2012)

coons seem ta be plentaful this year fer me. my 10 month old female is doing great!


----------



## Prorain (Dec 16, 2012)

Well being stuck at the house for a month and not being able to hunt but the time is coming real soon and i know the first night will be all nighter.


----------



## hollerin big (Dec 16, 2012)

treed again last night about the time I got there she left the tree first time she has ever left a tree. It was in a bunch of smaller trees yall think the coon could have timbered?


----------



## Trey Miller (Dec 19, 2012)

Took my youngans out for the first time during the week. Tomorrow starts their Christmas vacation so they were able to go. That was my little girl's second time going and my little boy's first time. They had a blast cause they got to go coon hunting like daddy they said. I gotta remember to bring more batteries for their flashlights.


----------



## hollerin big (Dec 23, 2012)

Where's the coons? I dropped 7 times tonight 4 of which on feeders and didnt hit on a thing. Anybody else having any luck?


----------



## drawedback (Dec 24, 2012)

We been treeing a bunch of them lately. I think my hunting partener and I figured up the other night that we saw 26 or 27 coon in the month of December. Deer season is about over so alot of new territory is about to open up, time to knock out some for our young dogs


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 24, 2012)

Come on deer season. END already! Can hit some coons then that ain't been hunted since Sept.  All the easy Coon on the local WMAs are long gone. If you feel like walking a mile or 2 its the place to go though or just see how far one will go lol.


----------



## skinner101 (Dec 25, 2012)

Treed on Rum Creek WMA with SETUM UP KING II, AMAIZING TACK FACTOR, and FLINT RIVER JEWEL


----------



## kreekhunter (Dec 25, 2012)

*coonhunting*

I hear ya on taking them little ones hunting. I take mine when the snakes stop crawling and it ain't too cold. They love it too. Been treeing quite a bit hear lately, but the first of the season started off slow. Made a lot of trees but wasn't seeing any coons. I guess  i had to get the dog tuned back up. Being we started getting rain again could have a lot to do with it.


----------



## Trey Miller (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm glad to see youngans involved, gives me some hope that coon hunting will stay alive in years to come. I'm glad to see people with coons on their tailgates.


----------



## hollerin big (Dec 29, 2012)

Dropped four times tonight treed twice k
nocked one out maybe they were 
just in hibernation for me last week


----------



## kreekhunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Went last nite turned out 4 times. 1st drop treed in a holler. 2nd drop dogs went through the block without striking. 3rd drop treed 2 but they was in the same tree the feeder was on so i didn't shoot one. The 4th and last drop i had one heck of a deer race. For some reason after i turned the tri-tronics all the way up to 6 the dogs decided to come to the truck. Why does it always end up like that?????? Always when i say well i'll make one more drop and call it a night the dogs do something like this, or get on a bad track and boo-hoo it forever to tree in a den, or they tree 400yds away through the thickest spot on the club. I guess i hadn't learned to quit while i'm ahead yet. lol...


----------



## Trey Miller (Feb 21, 2013)

Highest scoring dog at a RQE in Edison out of 34 dogs





One night of pleasure hunting.





A picture of a coon that Pyro treed in that RQE. 

Been making trees with coons in the trees. The coons are rutting hard and running hard, this moon getting brighter is putting a little damper on the hunting but going good so far. Pyro don't seem to be having trouble on them cold tracks.


----------



## drawedback (Feb 23, 2013)

Its been a good season, the coons are rutting and we been seein some hollow trees, but still seeing plenty of coons. Got a couple of young dogs coming along really good.


----------



## Trey Miller (Feb 25, 2013)

That's awesome drawedback, treed on inside a cyprus stump Saturday night in Albany's RQE. The dog I was handling was chewing the bark off the tree around the hole. The tree was slick as crap on the outside but had it on the inside.


----------



## TBI (Feb 25, 2013)

We had a good hunt in Albany, caught one on the ground and Brummy treed one off to himself. It was good enough for 3rd. I reckon we'll be making the trip to Clanton again. There is a HEAP of water in the woods. Creeks that were ankle deep a month ago are over your head now.


----------



## thomas gose (Feb 25, 2013)

Good job Blue!!!!


----------



## Trey Miller (Feb 25, 2013)

You ain't lying about the water in Albany, Albany isn't short of any water supply right now. Since I got my buddies redtick qualified this passed Saturday, maybe he'll go to Clanton with me too.


----------



## drawedback (Feb 25, 2013)

Its the same way around here lol, two months ago there wasn't any water in the little feeder creeks we hunt, now there is water everywhere. Good luck to yall in Clanton, I been workin on young dogs this year, but I got a nice little male about ready for competition.


----------



## TallyHo (Feb 26, 2013)

Went to the hunting club this weekend, made a couple of trees and knocked out two. Got a 8 mnth old pup that looks like he's gonna turn out pretty good. Pic is of the old man showing little Bo Bo how to do it.


----------



## Redticker (Feb 26, 2013)

Hunting a 1 1/2 on his own, doing pretty good. Seems to be putting it together.


----------



## Trey Miller (Feb 26, 2013)

Look like that young redtick is turning it on pretty good.


----------



## Redticker (Feb 26, 2013)

He is doing alright by me, been having a tough week with the all the rain and full moon. Took him Monday a little slow to get going but when he did he worked a track up and ran it a long ways and treed in a big broke off cypress and I couldn't find a coon. Could've crossed out anywhere in there, or the young dog could have just gotten hung up. Carried him tonight and couldn't even get a track struck. Hope everyone elses hunting is going a little better this week.


----------



## LuckyBeasley (Feb 27, 2013)

Redticker said:


> He is doing alright by me, been having a tough week with the all the rain and full moon. Took him Monday a little slow to get going but when he did he worked a track up and ran it a long ways and treed in a big broke off cypress and I couldn't find a coon. Could've crossed out anywhere in there, or the young dog could have just gotten hung up. Carried him tonight and couldn't even get a track struck. Hope everyone elses hunting is going a little better this week.



I have a 13 month old English male he gets out and hunts and will run up a track but will not tree, i know he runnin a coon he will bark on track then quite. i walked into where he quite and he will just be goin around in small area trackin tryin to figure it out and will get up on the tree but will not tree , twice i saw the coon up the tree he got on


----------



## Redticker (Feb 28, 2013)

Went tonight and had a little better of a night. First drop went over a half mile without striking and was crossing a road so I caught him. Dropped again went 300 yards never ran track and fell treed. Had a feeling the young dog missed so went in to him and re-cut him, moved on and got him treed. Have to love training pups lol


----------



## Redticker (Apr 4, 2013)

Boys its been some rough hunting for me the last two weeks. Haven't been striking until deep and then ending up at Dens. Gonna lay the pup off for a couple of weeks then back at it. Hope everyone else is having better hunting.


----------



## Prorain (Apr 4, 2013)

Haven't hunted as much as i had wanted but we have seen coon everytime but we are headed out tonight and don't want to jinx myself.


----------



## englishmonster (Apr 6, 2013)

coons are ruttin hard now. are plotts ahve been taking tha traks uo to a milie and a half


----------



## Redticker (Apr 28, 2013)

Had a nice drop Friday night! !


----------

